# Angle Grinding



## donaldpmoran (Aug 11, 2012)

I have seen quite a few of the angle grinder boxes, I guess that is what they are called. I tried searching the forums and no luck. I am unable to find anything online. It is something I might want to try but I have no idea how to get started. What kind of wheels to use? Is there a speed that is better than others? Are there any tricks to it? And am I searching the wrong thing, i.e. wording? Thanks.


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

If I'm understanding what you are looking for, then there was a tutorial on here. Thanks to Andy.
http://lumberjocks.com/Argyllshire/blog/9415


----------



## donaldpmoran (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks Dale!


----------



## RobsonValley (Jul 28, 2013)

The wildest beast that I've ever seen to do what you want is a power carving wheel for an angle grinder 
called a Lancelot = it's a ring of chainsaw teeth. Do not recall the maker. You need to be physically fit to hang on to it and be prepared for an absolute blizzard of chips.
OTOH, if you want to work larger, longer pieces, there's always the Log Wizard. It's like the blade drum out of a jointer which runs on the end of your chainsaw bar.


----------

